

FitDesk: Write Code and Burn Calories - ronyeh
http://www.amazon.com/FitDesk-FDX-Exercise-Massage-White/dp/B00CM9CBZY

======
ronyeh
I just assembled mine last night, and am currently surfing HN while burning
calories. Hopefully will stop wasting time soon and get back to writing code.

